# ICD 10 proficiency assessment_Reached 80% but not passed



## Jeswin (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi, 
During my first attempt of ICD 10 proficiency assessment, I scored 60 marks, i.e the required 80%, but it does not show that I passed.  I did not get any e-mail even.  Will anybody please explain what went wrong?


----------



## jocelyncoffee1@gmail.com (Sep 13, 2015)

*Issue with Blackboard*

did you have any issue with Blackboard? I've tried changing my password 3x now and it will not let me login! 
Jocelyn


----------



## GREENX (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi,

I have had the same issue. Don't know what to do...


----------



## Jeswin (Sep 13, 2015)

@ GREENX u had the same issue with the score or with the Blackboard?


----------



## dalmazan (Sep 13, 2015)

I just finished mine and got over 80% ...no certificate or? Not updated in my profile on AAPC website. Does this take awhile..? Please advise


----------



## Chickadee (Sep 13, 2015)

*results didn't post?*

Same thing happened to me


----------



## Triachcpc (Sep 13, 2015)

*I-10 Proficiency Test Results*

I've heard it takes up to 24 hours for AAPC to respond via email.  However, you can look at the score in the Blackboard module.  Log back into Blackboard as if you were taking the exam - under the "My Organization" tab, you will see Tools.  Under Tools, you will find "View Scores".  Hope this helps in the interim..


----------



## Jeswin (Sep 13, 2015)

I asked few of my friends who passed the test.  They said if we get 80% score, the Blackboard score sheet shows "passed".  I didnt get such notification and I can still access the next attempt.


----------



## Jeswin (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you Triachcpc.  I can see my scores in Blackboard module. Anyway, I shall wait for them to respond.


----------



## Triachcpc (Sep 13, 2015)

Go to MyAAPC - then to My Purchases/Items - Click on I-10 Proficiency Assessment - and there you will see your certificate.  I took my assessment this morning and it's already available to print.  Trish


----------



## Jeswin (Sep 14, 2015)

This is great, I never went in that way. I can see it now.  thanks a lot Trish


----------



## TERESAHEMBREE (Sep 14, 2015)

triachcpc said:


> go to myaapc - then to my purchases/items - click on i-10 proficiency assessment - and there you will see your certificate.  I took my assessment this morning and it's already available to print.  Trish



where do you go to purchase the test


----------



## tmlbwells (Sep 15, 2015)

On the home page go to Resources, then ICD 10 Assessment. You can choose which way you want to do it.  I took the timed option and purchased the practice assessment.  I would recommend purchasing it, it was good practice for me.

Mary Wells, CPC, CPMA, RCC


----------



## karenlynnstanley78@gmail.com (Oct 6, 2015)

Did you find out how to login to Blackboard I have tried everything and it will not let me?


----------



## albrier1 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Same here*



jocelynforehand@yahoo.com said:


> did you have any issue with Blackboard? I've tried changing my password 3x now and it will not let me login!
> Jocelyn


I have been trying to test since 5 am, but the username I have been giving is my AAPC member # and it is not working.  It Saturday and AAPC is closed.  Pease can anyone help me?


----------



## codegirl2012 (Dec 9, 2015)

*ICD 10 Assesment*

I took the test about an hour ago, scored 86 % as shown in blackboard but no where do I see " passed " status. When I check my status for the test it still shows that I need to take it. This is frustrating !! Does it take a while to get your certificate ?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 9, 2015)

codegirl2012 said:


> I took the test about an hour ago, scored 86 % as shown in blackboard but no where do I see " passed " status. When I check my status for the test it still shows that I need to take it. This is frustrating !! Does it take a while to get your certificate ?



It takes a few days for it to show up on aapc website


----------

